# so,RWD cars ???



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

im no mechanic,i just know where to put the diesel,the windscreen cleaner and check my oil.i have never owned a rear wheel drive car,and have always had FWD.now my mates seem to make a big deal out of RWD,i have had my BMW for nearly a year now (and still love it) but i honestly dont feel it drives any different from my previous FWD cars.now i wouldnt bring this up with my mechanical minded friends (im a computer and A/V nerd,not a car guy to be honest) but with the beauty of anonymity of the internet,i feel i can open up :lol:

so what exactly is it that makes RWD so envied,or even 4WD.i just dont get it.i do know that there useless in the snow however :lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It leave the front wheels to do the steering and braking rather than everything, you won't notice unless you go for a "spirited" drive tbh. I like it but it's not a necessity, there's plenty of fwd cars that out perform their rwd counterparts.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Whats easier to pull a car or push it?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

it should be better for the fronts to steer and the rears to push... 

you can have more power going through the rears than the fronts (or fours)

plus, you can slide the car about! :driver:

FWD cars usually have less power than RWD or 4x4

will you notice that sitting in traffic.... nope... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

As bigmc says, unless on a spirited run you probably wontnotice the difference. It's a balance thing, front wheel drivers just don't/didn't handle properly, where as a rear wheel car should take the momentum from the heavy front end and bring the rear round. Onyour daily commute on the 53 though!


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Am I right in saying that fwd cars generally are quicker off the mark as the power from engine has less of a distance to travel. I.e fronts closer to engine than rear?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

bmwman said:


> Am I right in saying that fwd cars generally are quicker off the mark as the power from engine has less of a distance to travel. I.e fronts closer to engine than rear?


Marginal really, if anything it's down to the weight over the driven wheels.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

never heard or saw that before tbh...... not saying you are wrong, I have just never seen it.... 

:thumb:


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

Torque steer ceases to be an issue in rear wheel drives.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

A BMW in the snow is the most entertaining drive you can have, especially with the traction control turned off.

I enjoy going side ways.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

I've owned both and for general day to day driving, FWD is fine. They are more forgiving and like you've found out, don't feel that different for day to day driving.

RWD cars are more tail happy and when things go wrong, it tends to be in a more impressive way than a FWD car. They are better for more spirited driving because of their weight balancing and when in the right hands, makes the difference when driving around a race track at speed.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

not to try and make a sweeping generalisation... but I'm going to... :lol:

RWD / 4x4 cars seem to look better, go better and make the best noises....

:driver:

:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ima say you're wrong cuey 










Yup, it's rwd :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Ima say you're wrong cuey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its a stunner,what the hell are you on about RP ??


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I often have questions about spending a fortune on premium tyres. I've tried loads on my car, but never noticed any difference other than a few dB change in road noise.



Mattey h said:


> Torque steer ceases to be an issue in rear wheel drives.


Would that ever be a problem off the track anyway?



RisingPower said:


> Ima say you're wrong cuey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one sweet ride. I love the sweeping curves combined with the square edges. LOL


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree... the rodius is one sweet RWD car... not sure what the issue is!?!?!?

:lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I agree... the rodius is one sweet RWD car... not sure what the issue is!?!?!?
> 
> :lol:


Off you go to swap your s8 for it then


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

already made a call actually.... I got a £5.99 trade in value for the S8...

so I threw the Jag in as well, to round it up to a tenner...

:wall::wall:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> already made a call actually.... I got a £5.99 trade in value for the S8...
> 
> so I threw the Jag in as well, to round it up to a tenner...
> 
> :wall::wall:


5.99 for the s8? Guess it must be becoming a classic now or something 

That should be enough to buy you 10 ssanyongs though :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> its a stunner,what the hell are you on about RP ??


Guess it does look better than your e60


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Guess it does look better than your e60


i will scratch your bloody eyes out  BLTCH!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> i will scratch your bloody eyes out  BLTCH!!!!!
> 
> :lol:


Anything to escape the pain of looking at your e60


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Anything to escape the pain of looking at your e60


WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT MAN,ITS A ****ING BEAST OF A CAR,ITS NOT JUST THE E60,ITS THE MSPORT  :lol: tell him cuey,tell him :lol:

no more talking about "Christine" like that any way.your just still upset i never got the same blue as your bloody 350z so we cant have "his n hers" matching colours


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT MAN,ITS A ****ING BEAST OF A CAR,ITS NOT JUST THE E60,ITS THE MSPORT  :lol: tell him cuey,tell him :lol:
> 
> no more talking about "Christine" like that any way.your just still upset i never got the same blue as your bloody 350z so we cant have "his n hers" matching colours


Sorry, must've missed the aftermarket stick on msport stickers 

My blue pwnz the e60 blue, but yes, you did tell me you were going to get his and hers matching everything, of course, you'd be wearing the dresses though with yergirly derv


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Sorry, must've missed the aftermarket stick on msport stickers
> 
> My blue pwnz the e60 blue, but yes, you did tell me you were going to get his and hers matching everything, of course, you'd be wearing the dresses though with yergirly derv


with the size of my shoulders and hairy back i dont think the dresses are gonna be a good look.could always do the sling backs though,aslong as you can get them in a 13.5 haha.E60 msport is an evil looking car you cheeky bugger.

<------------------------------ runs off to find a picture


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

High heels too fella or no dice  (makes note to avoid silverback at meets )


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

BEAST :argie:










i love her :argie:










bloody nissan owners,talking smack about germanys finest.did you ever get that peco system for your exhaust ? :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> BEAST :argie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I just stuck with nismo after berk hfcs were too loud for me, even the nismo makes my ears ring on longer journeys :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> High heels too fella or no dice  (makes note to avoid silverback at meets )


you going to the KDS meet ?? stangalang was asking me if im going but im not sure if i can make it.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Don't think I can make it, kev asked me


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

From a petrol heads perspective,rwd is a lot more fun.... holding a slide/drift is awesome, fwd dont even come close,but if your not interested in being a holligan, fwd is perfect for a daily run around.

Oh and RWD cars are easier to work on.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

silverback said:


> WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT MAN,ITS A ****ING BEAST OF A CAR,ITS NOT JUST THE E60,ITS THE MSPORT  :lol: tell him cuey,tell him :lol:


no point arguing with someone with a Datsun/Renault/whatever it is :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Defined Reflections said:


> From a petrol heads perspective,rwd is a lot more fun.... holding a slide/drift is awesome, fwd dont even come close,but if your not interested in being a holligan, fwd is perfect for a daily run around.
> 
> Oh and RWD cars are easier to work on.


never drifted in my life.have slid twice in mine though,unintentional that is :lol: **** my self


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> no point arguing with someone with a Datsun/Renault/whatever it is :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


It's either that or british leyland


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> never drifted in my life.have slid twice in mine though,unintentional that is :lol: **** my self


Big girl :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> no point arguing with someone with a Datsun/Renault/whatever it is :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


agreed :thumb: bloody jap trash


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

RWD, awesome for doing things like this (on private runways only of course!)


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Big girl :lol:


i had only had the bugger a week,got carried away with it being more powerful then anything i have ever owned before and with my location and current insurance prices,for every centimetre i slid i could see the insurance price raising in thousands :lol: then there was the wear on the tyres.bloody expensive all this RWD stuff :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Woodking said:


> RWD, awesome for doing things like this (on private runways only of course!)
> 
> BMW 135i drift - YouTube


that was similar to my slide


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

silverback said:


> i had only had the bugger a week,got carried away with it being more powerful then anything i have ever owned before and with my location and current insurance prices,for every centimetre i slid i could see the insurance price raising in thousands :lol: then there was the wear on the tyres.bloody expensive all this RWD stuff :lol:


it is... I got the S8 with good tyres... a rewatch of Ronin and a few hours of being a muppet equals 4 new, expensive tyres..... :driver::driver

:wall:

:lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> i had only had the bugger a week,got carried away with it being more powerful then anything i have ever owned before and with my location and current insurance prices,for every centimetre i slid i could see the insurance price raising in thousands :lol: then there was the wear on the tyres.bloody expensive all this RWD stuff :lol:


It took you a week to get it to slide?!?:doublesho:lol::lol:

You truly are a big girl


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> it is... I got the S8 with good tyres... a rewatch of Ronin and a few hours of being a muppet equals 4 new, expensive tyres..... :driver::driver
> 
> :wall:
> 
> :lol:


:lol: @ ronin

i always thought of you as a fast an furious type cuey :lol:


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> it is... I got the S8 with good tyres... a rewatch of Ronin and a few hours of being a muppet equals 4 new, expensive tyres..... :driver::driver
> 
> :wall:
> 
> :lol:


Love that film and the S8 they use revs like a motorbike, awesome!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> It took you a week to get it to slide?!?:doublesho:lol::lol:
> 
> You truly are a big girl


ah shut it :lol: a slide is different when your planning for it to when it just sneeks up on you and trys to take you over the side of a fly over hahaha.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

silverback said:


> :lol: @ ronin
> 
> i always thought of you as a fast an furious type cuey :lol:


no way.... Ronin or the transporter.... :lol:

:thumb:



Woodking said:


> Love that film and the S8 they use revs like a motorbike, awesome!


one of the things I have very pleased about, is that the film shows the car, revs the car, and the car sounds like the real thing... far too many films 'make up' things about cars these days... not that one...

:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

That's not drifting cuey


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> no way.... Ronin or the transporter.... :lol:
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> ...


i was watching a film the other night and there was a car (pretty average) but when they pulled away it had the engine noise of a bloody ferrari.some films need to seriously stop over dubbing engine noises.

first transporter is the best


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

it's the tyre noises that get me! :lol:

or whenever a motorbike is shown... they are never honest with them.... point in case "torque" what a s**t festival of misrepresentation.... still watch it mind you! :lol:

Agreed on the first transporter... but the female nutter in the second :argie: what a pair of legs...... 

:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> That's not drifting cuey
> 
> M3 E46 drift - YouTube


i couldnt do that on forza 4 :lol:


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

silverback said:


> i was watching a film the other night and there was a car (pretty average) but when they pulled away it had the engine noise of a bloody ferrari.some films need to seriously stop over dubbing engine noises.
> 
> first transporter is the best


I'd like to know how Americans get a car to squeal tyres when driving on grass :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> it's the tyre noises that get me! :lol:
> 
> or whenever a motorbike is shown... they are never honest with them.... point in case "torque" what a s**t festival of misrepresentation.... still watch it mind you! :lol:
> 
> ...


Think all the transporters had the audi a8 with that v10?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> it's the tyre noises that get me! :lol:
> 
> or whenever a motorbike is shown... they are never honest with them.... point in case "torque" what a s**t festival of misrepresentation.... still watch it mind you! :lol:
> 
> ...


which is the one with the school girl at the start when the transporter is sat in a multi storey :argie:

torque and biker boys :lol: shockers.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Think all the transporters had the audi a8 with that v10?


BMW in the first AND BEST one 



Woodking said:


> I'd like to know how Americans get a car to squeal tyres when driving on grass :lol:


good point.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Think all the transporters had the audi a8 with that v10?


a8 6.0 w12, but the first had a Beemer....as point out

:thumb:



silverback said:


> which is the one with the school girl at the start when the transporter is sat in a multi storey :argie:
> 
> torque and biker boys :lol: shockers.


that is the second one :thumb:

biker boyz actually.... 

watch that too... really nasty film.... love it!! :lol: :wall:

:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> a8 6.0 w12, but the first had a Beemer....as point out
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> ...


oh yeah "BOYZ" :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> a8 6.0 w12, but the first had a Beemer....as point


Ah, well I preferred the a8


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Ah, well I preferred the a8


pffft.no taste some people


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

silverback said:


> pffft.no taste some people


the only thing I would say, was the BMW wasn't real.... it was made for the film... it was badged as a 735, but was actually the V12 with a manual box...

:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

never knew this was the social bhatch chat area  oh that lass in the 2nd wow...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> never knew this was the social bhatch chat area  oh that lass in the 2nd wow...


no, it's the fast cool RWD chat area, so you can get your slow @ssed Volvo out of here....

:lol:



:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> no, it's the fast cool RWD chat area, so you can get your slow @ssed Volvo out of here....
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:

To be fair, silverbacks e60 is pretty slow too :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> no, it's the fast cool RWD chat area, so you can get your slow @ssed Volvo out of here....
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


that hurt you bhatch...



RisingPower said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> To be fair, silverbacks e60 is pretty slow too :lol:


no comment on you you giant tart...


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> To be fair, silverbacks e60 is pretty slow too :lol:


well i never 

:driver:

im getting it remapped for sure now  :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

this is one of the few times i will stick up for you SB 

RP low blow bhatch...


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> this is one of the few times i will stick up for you SB
> 
> RP low blow bhatch...


one time ? i might need you again.these comments from RP are leaving me mentally scared (see what i did there cuey  lol ) infact,i may even report him :lol: cyber bully is our RP.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sorry Ninja me old pal...


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

its okay we are all one big happy family...


now where is the bhatch in his datsun?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

silverback said:


> one time ? i might need you again.these comments from RP are leaving me mentally scared (see what i did there cuey  lol ) infact,i may even report him :lol: cyber bully is our RP.


ouchy...... love it!!! :lol:

I'm phoning Esther Rantzen at the moment..

this abuse is going to effect the rest of my life....... 

:lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

silverback said:


> one time ? i might need you again.these comments from RP are leaving me mentally scared (see what i did there cuey  lol ) infact,i may even report him :lol: cyber bully is our RP.


hahaha :lol: i bet your petrified of the *******.... :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> hahaha :lol: i bet your petrified of the *******.... :lol:


He should be, i'm an out of shape 5'11 i'll have you know


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

forgot one vital fact your weight b'hatch...


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> forgot one vital fact your weight b'hatch...


Fat?  12.5 stone, all...... Flab :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

well im an out of shape 6tf5 wookie.what a fine pair we make :argie: :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

hahaha representatives of DW :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dont worry that 350Z isnt that quick


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Dont worry that 350Z isnt that quick


i should avoid clutch jokes i fear...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> i should avoid clutch jokes i fear...


oh yes... please do!! :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> oh yes... please do!! :thumb:


lighting options...specifically xenon levelling related? :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> lighting options...specifically xenon levelling related? :thumb:


Rest, a, it, give, ......



This week is d-day so i will be in touch :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Rest, a, it, give, ......
> 
> 
> 
> This week is d-day so i will be in touch :thumb:


hahaha  is that what you learnt today? 

okies  i await your news!


----------

